# Do you still think it's worth moving to Spain?



## Madrid27

Hello,

I'm a journalist in Spain and am planning a story about whether it is still a good idea for people to follow their expat dreams in Spain and I would love some advice from people who have already moved to Spain.

When did you move to Spain?
Have you had a good experience, overall?
What advice would you give to people who are considering moving to Spain from overseas?
Is now the right time to move to Spain or would you advise against it?

You can private message me your thoughts or reply here in the thread. 

Many thanks!


----------



## davexf

Hola 
I retired (early) to Spain in 2013 and have enjoyed the experiences. For people to retire to Spain; Yes there is always somewhere that will be good for you, the problem is knowing where that is. It depends very much on their personality. BUT if you need to work - doubtful unless you have a sought after skill AND speak a level of Spanish. 

There are "problems" in moving to Spain for retirement; language, the health service system, the "lackadaisical" way of life in some places, the euro exchange rate, mosquitos, cold houses in winter with excessive heat in summer. 

The list could go on - but for me at my time of life - I like Spain 

Davexf


----------



## 90199

If you have an income, then yes, if you are looking for work no.

Where I live our main exports are Pineapples and People, mainly the young people, sadly many have to leave to find employment.

We bought in the Canary Islands in 2000/1, life here is good, but we are retired with pensions and both can converse in Castellano, no one speaks English here.


----------



## baldilocks

Hepa said:


> If you have an income, then yes, if you are looking for work no.
> 
> Where I live our main exports are Pineapples and People, mainly the young people, sadly many have to leave to find employment.
> 
> We bought in the Canary Islands in 2000/1, life here is good, but we are retired with pensions and both can converse in Castellano, no one speaks English here.


What? no bananas?


----------



## mrypg9

If you can afford to then yes, why not move to Spain? But you may need to be able to fund your own health care if retired if the UK should leave the EU, which I personally doubt will happen.
Although I took quite a while to settle in here - my partner suggested the move- Spain is now my home and I love it here. I'm not keen on the phrase 'living the dream' or variants thereof as life goes on much the same wherever you are but if you are looking for an overseas retirement destination, Spain must surelytick all the boxes.


----------

